# Photoshop request



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Could I ask if someone can do a neat/good job of colouring my wheels to either white or a dark gunmetal/anthracite please!

Also your opinions will be grateful as I'm undecided.

Few pics 

































Will be appreciated greatly


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

quick one for you buddy:










looks good IMO


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

anthracite is easy.. white takes a little while.. don't have time for it tonight.. will do it tomorrow night if no one else does..

heres anthracite/dark gunmetal...


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

damn you mick... beat while I was waiting on the damn uploader..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

AND you did it the lazy way and left the caliper Grey, poor show old bean 

whites just as easy as anthracite, create new layer, copy paste photo, desaturate, adjust brightness/contrast/opacity, delete unneccesary parts, job jobbed :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

yes.. but I done a 13 hour shift, and i just want to go to sleep lol.. 

so I went for lazy 1 minute option..


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Ah guys quick responses which is amazing. That grey is nice, nice to see white when you have the chance though.onve again appreciated big time


----------



## flatfour (Mar 22, 2007)

in white.


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks again fella

Wwwwwww now which one??? Both are epic

Only downside to gunmetal is that they won't really look like that pic due to do many shades/colours in it!!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Powder coated gun metal will look stunning mate!


----------



## Bridges (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok can we try a satin black & a dark satin bronze!

Thanks again


----------

